# PC plötzlich aus.



## Scoutaloo (14. März 2018)

Schönen guten Abend,

ich habe seit heute folgendes Problem:

War grade dabei Fallout 4's Nuka-World zu zocken (nur am rumlaufen in diesem moment) als mein PC plözlich ohne vorwarnung ausgefallen ist. Kein Bluescreen oder dergleichen, einfach zapp.

Der PC ist seit nicht einmal einer Woche im Betrieb und hat mich viel Arbeit und relativ viel geld gekostet.

 

OS: WIndows 10 Pro

Bauteile:

- CPU Intel Pentium G4560

- Graka  Nvidia GTX 1050 ti

- Mainboard : MSI H110M Pro-D

- PC-Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS4-S

-  Festplatte: Seagate BarraCuda (2T

- Netzteil: LC-Power LC500H-12 Netzteil (500W)

- RAM: Corsair CMK8GX4M2A2400C14R Vengeance LPX 8GB (2x4G DDR4 2400MHz C14 XMP 2.0 High Performance


----------



## Aun (14. März 2018)

hat es komisch gerochen oder hast du was gehört? ist sonst etwas im raum ausgegangen?


----------



## Scoutaloo (14. März 2018)

Keine neuen seltsamen gerüche.. 

Gehört so ziemlich nur den moment in dem die Lüfter ausfielen

Sonst ging nichts aus..

 

Mein Erster PC hatte ähnliches als ich ihn zu lange nicht geputzt hatte,  überhitzungsschutz-shutdown..  bei dem hier : Hab alles sauber gemacht und abkühlen lassen.. kein ergebnis.. PC reagiert immernoch nicht auf dem Power Button.


----------



## Aun (14. März 2018)

womit sauber gemacht? wie siehts es mit überspannungsschutz aus? steckt die pc leitung separat?

sry für die doofen fragen. pc startet also überhaupt nicht mehr. teste mal das netzteil. hast du zu wenig watt oder ein billiges china dingens angeschlossen?

btw wieso sind die lüfter ausgefallen? du hast aber keinen perephirietascuh in den letzten tagen vorgeommen?


----------



## Scoutaloo (14. März 2018)

Der PC lief seit Samstag ohne probleme.  Lüfter ausgefallen as in.. strom weg lüfter aus. Sauber gemacht , Alte ballonhandpumpe und ein sauger für den dadurch fliegenden feinstaub, des rest mit nem extra staubtuch.  PC steckte an nem 3er stecker mit dem Bildschirm und meinem Radiowecker.. beide anderen geräte gehen problemlos weiter..

Netzteil steht obe, 500W LC_Power.. wahrscheinlich n fall von Billig netzteil nach n bischen weiterem rumgegoogle.


----------

